# Shoulders and elbows r killing me



## Rdub9281 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey guys, looking Into getting a joint support and seeing if that helps. I've read good things about iml flex, but also some stuff on bodybuilding.com. Was wondering just from personal experience which u think is best. It's mainly my right arm, from elbow to shoulder is just on fire when I'm doing any thing physical. I feel my shoulders grew way faster than the rest of me, and maybe it's over compensating. Also, I play about 7 games a week of slow pitch softball just for all round exercise and I played sports all through school so.. And I'm right handed so a lot of throws and swings I'm sure isn't helping at all. Don't want 2 make this a doctor visit, so any help would b great.


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 8, 2014)

Glucosamine chondroitin with MSM works pretty well for joint relief/comfort. Takes about 2 weeks to start working.


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 9, 2014)

Glucosamine chondroitin, fish oil, multi vitamin everyday


----------



## ajdos (Aug 10, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Glucosamine chondroitin with MSM works pretty well for joint relief/comfort. Takes about 2 weeks to start working.


This plus.
ICE
Fish Oil
Bromelain
Boswellia
Turmeric
IGFl3
TB-500
Extra Vit C
Cissus

All good additions to the aforementioned products.

Truthfully it sounds like an overuse type injury and you will have to give the extra stress you are imposing on that arm/shoulder area a break and chance to heal.


----------



## ebfitness (Aug 10, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Glucosamine chondroitin with MSM works pretty well for joint relief/comfort. Takes about 2 weeks to start working.





Swolen22 said:


> Glucosamine chondroitin, fish oil, multi vitamin everyday





ajdos said:


> This plus.
> ICE
> Fish Oil
> Bromelain
> ...


Agreed. And Flex Rx IS good to go.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Aug 11, 2014)

Truthfully it sounds like an overuse type injury and you will have to give the extra stress you are imposing on that arm/shoulder area a break and chance to heal.[/QUOTE]
 I think ur right, but not wanting 2 actually take time off of lifting, so hopefully when the softball gets over in a month or so and I'm not putting so much stress on it it will go away. And I've got some on the way guys! Thx!



You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## perarded123 (Aug 11, 2014)

besides fish oil and water i use joint force topical spray: http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/joint-force-2.0-fl-oz-e-pharm.html


----------



## Mistakang (Aug 11, 2014)

Ice and rest....trust me


----------



## Rdub9281 (Aug 12, 2014)

Ok well I get plenty of water, but def not rest. I will b a lot less busy in about a month so hopefully I can just get by until then. Got multi vitamins and glucosamine chondroitin on the way


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## tools2020 (Aug 22, 2014)

Glucosamine chondroitin with MSM is your best option. Which fish oil too. As everyone mentioned ha. Ice it in between workout days and try some strengthen exercises for your rotator cuff. Not sure about your elbow. Good luck!


----------



## Rdub9281 (Aug 23, 2014)

Thx guys I'm doin everything I can for now, hope it helps in the long run


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## The-Doctor (Aug 23, 2014)

Look into cissus. Nothing has been able to reach the level of what cissus can do for me. 3g/day and take 4g of fish oil everyday also.

If you want something super amazing either stack it with or use BPC157 and TB500 (peptides) combined. I stack these 4 products and my joints feel amazing.


----------



## Queefer (Aug 24, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend anything like prescription pain meds, but have you ever used kratom for pain relief?


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 24, 2014)

Man up!  Drive through the pain.  Oh and drop some LSD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdub9281 (Aug 26, 2014)

No I've not tried anything other than glucosamine as a multi so far. Starting 2 feel a bit better backed off the specific part of my shoulder that's hurting workouts, and the season is getting closer 2 being over so hopefully it will just slowly heal up


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## The-Doctor (Aug 26, 2014)

Another thing that you can try out is voltaren gel. Go to your doctor and say its for your knees and shoulder so you get a lot of it for the same price as getting only one tube. 

They don't ask any questions and just write the prescription for it. My doctor is uber anal about things and he didn't even question it. An amazing product that has helped me out A LOT.

http://www.voltarengel.com/consumer/default.aspx


----------



## Rdub9281 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ok thx if it ends up coming 2 a doc visit I will look Into that


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 27, 2014)

LOL all my joints hurt!! Just keep going.  If it gets that bad go to a doc and figure out what is causing it.


----------



## Queefer (Sep 6, 2014)

Rdub9281 said:


> Hey guys, looking Into getting a joint support and seeing if that helps. I've read good things about iml flex, but also some stuff on bodybuilding.com. Was wondering just from personal experience which u think is best. It's mainly my right arm, from elbow to shoulder is just on fire when I'm doing any thing physical. I feel my shoulders grew way faster than the rest of me, and maybe it's over compensating. Also, I play about 7 games a week of slow pitch softball just for all round exercise and I played sports all through school so.. And I'm right handed so a lot of throws and swings I'm sure isn't helping at all. Don't want 2 make this a doctor visit, so any help would b great.
> 
> 
> You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best




Have you ever tried Kratom? One of its many benefits includes pain mangement.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Sep 8, 2014)

No I haven't, and skinny I can deal with pain real well, but it's at the point that's not so much "pain" it just def feels like I'm fucking stuff up more and more every time haha not a good feeling


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Look into peptides Rdub. Specifically ghrp2, Ipamorelin, and cjc 1295.  If you get some good peps to boost your GH you should get some rejuvination and pain relief.  Also check out Peg MGF.  Lots of pinning with peptides in general.  But it might be worth it for a few months.  Peg MGF might be your starting point.  It's for repair and recovery.  Not alot of pinning.  But for GH increase and release.  Check the other ones out.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Sep 9, 2014)

Sweet man will do, thx guys. Gonna give it about another month and see whr I'm at, my schedule with work and all other hobbies r slowing down, hoping this will help alot


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## jewc75 (Sep 9, 2014)

Is it possible your estrogen levels have crashed? I learned about that on here and after talking to my dr its def a possibility.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Sep 10, 2014)

No clue, I'm on my first cycle right now, so anything is possible but not very likely


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## precious2014 (Sep 11, 2014)

Just multivitamins will help.


----------



## Mafiaballer7 (Sep 26, 2014)

Super Cissuss helps


----------



## ckcrown84 (Sep 26, 2014)

Wow it is like a prescription pharma up In here  
Take a week off.... Yes a week 
Take fish oil or glucosamine combo... Simple and cheap let's not get carried away. 

Also, ice yourself after heavy lifts... 

Don't lift heavy ALL the time....


----------



## flex365 (Oct 25, 2014)

ice the shit out of your elbow or shoulder or both before any activity. the cause IMO is imflammation from overuse.   lots of good fish oil. try relaxing your grip when lifting by wearing a good glove or using straps. use a batting glove and or a bat with a larger grip.


----------

